# how often does the imperium win wars..



## Ardias26 (Sep 26, 2008)

of all the conflicts the imp fights I cant really imagine they win every one...perhaps some worlds succeed in seceding or other systems are overunn by ETs etc.... with a galaxy of billions of starsd I could imagine that there are always greener pastures in the next system if they are creamed...but how often do they lose


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

TBH i dont think the Imperium even knows that answer


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

It depends on what you define as 'winning'.

They fight for a world - they win.

If they 'lose' they simply bombard it from space and move on.

Either way they count it as a win.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Nids live
Eldar live
Dark Eldar live
Orks live
'crons live (sort of)
Chaos lives
Tau live

The imperium might have 'won' a lot but they haven't really achieved victory over any of their enemies


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Nids live
> Eldar live
> Dark Eldar live
> Orks live
> ...


Well, thats not really true is it:

Eldar - they used to control the entire galaxy, they are now forced to live in small (relatively) floating cities aimlessly wandering the galaxy while they slowly die out. Sure, mankind didnt cause that, but in the long run - they arent an issue to the imperium.

Dark eldar - they live within the webway. Last time I checked the imperium is only interrested in real space, the last time mankind experimented with the webway the emperor ended up sitting on his golden potty for the rest of enternity.

Necrons - they are a comparatively new threat to the current imperium and its very hard to target them before they wake up, thus, they still exist but time will tell how they fair.

Chaos - never ending battle - the only way to win this one is to kill every sentient being.

Tau - very very much a minor empire at the momet, incapable of long range warp flight and thus, only a localized threat to the imperium. Had it not been for 1 warp storm at the right moment, they would have been a mere foot note.


As for the imperium winning - well look at the galactic map - they own/control about 95% of the map - they are most certainly 'winning' at least at the moment.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

To be philisophical, no one wins in war. 

However, individual wars, they probably win daily and lose daily. Capturing a system here, lsoing one there. It's an endless struggle, which is exactly what GW wants...endless war!


----------



## CQBean (Mar 16, 2009)

I think they win their fair share of fights but expanding the control of the galaxy... thats to be questioned. They can only spread so far before their spread to thin and thats when they start loosing. So i believe there just holding the lines they best they can.


----------



## CQBean (Mar 16, 2009)

Atsuno11 said:


> To be philisophical, no one wins in war.
> 
> However, individual wars, they probably win daily and lose daily. Capturing a system here, lsoing one there. It's an endless struggle, which is exactly what GW wants...endless war!


And your money!:shok:


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

The Imperian does not count men or battles but planets!! Read that some where but can't remember where.


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

It all depends on how you look at it. In terms of daily causualities, the Imperium probably takes more than the other races combined, but at the same time, those causualties take down armies of creatures far stronger than their own, i.e, a chaos daemon controlled army, which could have been ravaging planets prior to a massive engagement which eventually drove them back. The imperium probably is not gaining the amount of territory they were when the Emperor was off the throne. But they're managing to hold on to what they have well enough.


----------



## 123birds (May 17, 2009)

Nids+crons will just murder the imperium eventualy. 4 Gods that have the power of the sun, and a few fleets of huge queens that make biotitan on an hourly basis. these are basicaly the 2 biggest threats to the imperium. The imperium pretty much just pwns everyone else.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Eliphas said:


> It all depends on how you look at it. In terms of daily causualities, the Imperium probably takes more than the other races combined, but at the same time, those causualties take down armies of creatures far stronger than their own, .


Not to mention the fact that the vast majority of those casualties are probably caused by humans fighting humans...


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

That is untill the emperor dies then all of the imperium is well and truely screwed.

No more warp travel for them, Makes the tau look less silly now doesn't it.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Well, depends, do you want to know it Fluff whise? They well, I guess win 99% of the time. Real live? Well, since most people play Space Marines I guess the Imperium wins A LOT!


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

with the way chaos tends to infest itself into planets in the fluff, who is to say how much of the galaxy they actually control.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

This is an interesting question. The way GW goes on I get the impression that they are continually losing and everyday annihilation comes one step closer. I think they probably win against anything that isn't a codex army (ie Tau/Eldar/Chaos etc) but against the codex armys they either hold the line or lose.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On a interesting side note chaos in it own sick way always wins because every CSM or cultist you destroy makes the warp stronger. The only force that has any counter to chaos in the crons, and for all their talk of pylons they sure haven't used many if any at all. Maybe because the star gods are horrified my the warp since unlike everything else its the only thing that can destroy it. Immortal + Possibility of death = FEAR!.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I belive the Eldar and Tau are the weaker Species in terms of Owning Space. Tau are expanding, and Eldar are trying to just survive. But the Eldar play a key Role in most (if not all) major Events in the 40k Galaxy. Nids and Crons are devastating to the Empire but time will tell if they can push deeper into the Empire. Orks are unkillable as a Species, they were made and bred for war, they more than any other race have conquered and destroyed Imperial and SM worlds. They have halted Nid Fleets to stand Stills, and are not really Chaos Influenced. Chaos is #1 in Empire loses. The Chaos Daemons in Warp Storms and the Eye cannot be attacked by anyone really, and Imperium supplies Chaos with all the Cultist and SMs Chaos needs. So the Empire of Man is holding the line at best.


----------



## Rixnor (Dec 23, 2007)

When? In about two hundred years the imperium pretty much pwned the entire galaxy. So much so that in 10,000 years of steady losses the imperium is still massive.

Elysian


----------



## Epic Fail (Jun 23, 2008)

I like to think of the Imperium as a great big clumsy giant. You can bite it in the back and steal it's belongings when it isn't looking, but once it turns around and is fully focussed on you - you're in a world of pain. 

SO, I reckon the imperium as a whole - that is a grouping of planets administered centrally - get beaten a lot, but the imperium military machine in all it's glory probably wins more often than it loses. I think you need to take the wars over battles perspective.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

The Eldar may be a very small race because they are dying out but the ones who are surviving can be very influential. Induvidual farseers and warlocks can work their way into the minds of ork warbosses, planetary govenors and alot of other people who could cause alot more damage (ork waaaagh anyone?).

That is until an inquisitor gets involved but even then that isnt a 100% way of stopping that.


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

they win a heck of a lot more than other races...
think about it
classic imp. battle
step 1: imp. gaurd atks (when this inevitably fails, proceed to step 2)
step 2: call in space marines (if this fails, step 3)
step 3: ULTRASMURFS!!!!!!! (if this fails,(yeah right!) use step 4
step 4: blow up planet
step 5: move to next planet and repeat

they always win


----------



## Captian_O'Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

Well, If you look at the history of the Imperium. They have been losing for the past 3000 years give or take. Whole systems no longer fall under the protection of the Emperor. True important systems stay intact, but as a whole they are not holding the line anymore. They are fighting as they get pushed back.
As always though, The Emperor protects!


----------



## lawrence96 (Sep 1, 2008)

I look at it the other way Captain O'Bryan, the fact that after 10,000 years since the emporer was 'killed' the imperium still exist is testament to the fact that they win a lot more then they lose, especially when you consider the fact that they can still gain NEW territory when motivated properly, Lord Solar Macharius is a prime example. Yes after he died it all went to shite cause of infighting but it is still imperium.

Problem is the fact that everyone and their mother are hell bent on the destruction of all things human: Eldar are jealous the imperium have what they once had, Tau are jealous of what the imperium have that they want, Chaos are jealous that the imperiumn gets a good TGI Friday deal while all they get is double price tuesdays (and since in the warp every day is tuesday), Nids smoked a whole lot of weed and want the imperiums munchies, Necrons want to find Bill Gates and sue him for a faulty OS upgrade, Dark eldar are emos and are annoyed the emporer burned all of their death poetry, Orks actually love the imperium but since Ork love is expressed by banging your loved one on the head with an axe (which orks can survive, seeing as their brains are in their feet) the message gets mis-interpretted.

So yeah, imperium have way more victories then losses, else there would be no imperium.


----------

